# Shimano Big Baitrunner LC DEFEKT???



## Kongo Otto (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir gestern eine neue Shimano Big Baitrunner LC Rolle gekauft. Nach dem die Spule bespult wurde und ich ne Montage anknüpfen wollte, habe ich festgestellt, dass das typische Klicken der Bremse fehlt wenn ich Schnur abziehe. Sobald ich jedoch den Freilauf zuschalte klickt die Rolle. Hab das direkt mal mit meiner anderen Big Baitrunner LC verglichen und dort klickt die Rolle. Wenn ich also einen Fisch drille, würde ich nicht sofort hören wenn der Fisch Schnur nimmt.

Nun ist die Frage ob ich die Rolle einschicke oder ob es eine simple Erklärung dafür gibt und ich das Problem selbst beheben kann.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Petri!


----------



## hecq (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC DEFEKT???*

Schau mal in den Spulenkopf. Dort ist ein kleines Blättchen mit einer Feeder angeschraubt. Dies ist für das "Klicken" verantwortlich. Ist halt bei Shimano so, dass sich dieses Metall-Blättchen gerne bricht. Die Rolle ansonsten funktioniert noch einwandfrei - nur das "Klicken" der Bremse fehlt halt.

Das Problem kannst du mit einem Ersatzteil selbst beheben und für Feinmotoriker sicher sehr einfach. Ich selbst habe mir dabei fast einen abgebrochen.. Aber es klappt 

Das Ersatzteil bekommst du sicherlich dort, wo du deine Rolle gekauft hast. Da recht neu, sollte der Händler sich schon darum kümmern.. Ansonsten hätte ich aber auch eine gut Bezugsquelle: Angel Ussat in Dortmund. Die versenden das auch.

Hier ist noch die Artikelnummer vom Ersatzteil: RD14400

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Kongo Otto (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC DEFEKT???*

Wow super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Wo finde ich bei Angel Ussat das Ersatzteil und woher hast du die Artikelnummer. Ich seh auf der Seite leider keine Ersatzteile.


----------



## hecq (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC DEFEKT???*

Schreib einfach ne Mail. Ussat hat die Ersatzteile nicht im Shop gelistet. Woher ich die Artikelnummer habe? Weil ich das Teil auch schon bestellen musste..


----------



## Kongo Otto (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC DEFEKT???*

Ok danke, kannst mir bitte noch sagen welches Teil das genau ist, damit ich gleich mal nachschauen kann?

Hier mal die Einzelteile im Überblick:







[/URL][/IMG]

VIELEN DANK!


----------



## hecq (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC DEFEKT???*

Schau einfach in die Spule rein. Da ist nur ein Teil verschraubt.. Auf der Sprengzeichnung ist das Teil nicht mit drauf. Jedenfalls bei mir nicht.


----------



## Kongo Otto (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC DEFEKT???*

Vielen Vielen Dank, Problem gelöst, das Teil saß nur schief!


----------



## Schabi (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC DEFEKT???*

Hallo,

könnte wenn jemand Bedarf hat das E-Teil(chen) liefern. 5€ + Porto (Brief). Ich hatte selber mal 3 BigBTR LC. Nachdem mir das kleine Teilchen zum 2. Mal kaputt gegangen ist hab ich gleich mehrere neue gekauft und dann nie wieder benötigt ;-)) da neue Rollen gekauft. Einfach per PN oder telefonisch melden (01629123461).

Bye


----------

